# i have never had a salt tank in along time



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I know you will not like my set up but what i want to know is ware i went wrong i once keep a atlantic lobster in a 10g for about 6 months and all i did was set up a tank filled it with ocean water and added the lobster...he was only bout 6 inchs...i live by the sea and work out in the sea so i have no problem getting freshly bucketed salt water.... for a basic salt water tank no living plants just a lobster and may be a hermit crab what would you guys do? i got a 75g tank..

i havint keep a pet lobster in years now that i got piranha fury i want to be the first atlantic lobster keeper on the site


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lobster is generally a cold water crustacian, if you fish then just stick with native fish to the lobster as long as they can tollerate teh slightly warmer condition of a indoor tank.. i know guys that have kept blackfish for a long time or scorpion fish


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

isn't anyone dissing my style.....i thought you had to get live rocks in there..? if i start with fresh ocean water well that work? how do i cycle it..?.. ya i think iam gonna stock it with native fish for now....i shure as hell do not kneed a heater but i don't kneed a chiller ether because a lobster well grow better in warmer room temp. water the bitch is going to be bringing the wild fishes temp up from the ocean water temp..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am gonna be lookin for one of these for shure

its called a lump sucker they have a sticky sucker pad on there belly

ok i got the saltwater go tthe 75g tank now what do i kneed? besides fish?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

only thing i can knock is that you might need ALOT of filtration to keep the water clean, if your not going to have live rock and using ocean water the filter will need to establish bacteria but that should be it.. if your using ocean water collect it as far out as you can. there tends to be higher nutrient and more toxins near the shore line, how ever i did meet a guy that ran his 120 gallon reef tank using only water bucketed at the jersey shore and his tank was very impressive.. i think he was lucky and the huge skimmer didnt hurt..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

cool,,, may be some day i might buy live rock as well i am going for the smallest lobster i can find if i cant find a rare colored one... like a few 2-3 inchers would be cool

what if i found a few ocean rocks and stuff off the bottom would that have the good bacteria?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> cool,,, may be some day i might buy live rock as well i am going for the smallest lobster i can find if i cant find a rare colored one... like a few 2-3 inchers would be cool
> 
> what if i found a few ocean rocks and stuff off the bottom would that have the good bacteria?


hard to say, there are alot of variables. depth, temp, type of structure area on the ocean floor. density and or pourusness..

i dont doubt there would be life on any thing you pull off the ocean floor from anywhere my question would be wether it would adapt and thrive in a home aquarium and if it would be bennificial..

im sure the lobster would bennifit from the rock work other wise its going to look like the tank from the stop and shop..

i would also question if the lobster would just be surviving in the conditions provided or if it would be thriving in the conditions provided, lobster are pretty tough and will live in some terrible conditions so just because its living doens mean its in a good place..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya you see lobsters in super markets for months in that tiny tank with bout 30 of them bunched up... i know of a blue one thats been in our super market for almost 8 months.....he has his own corner and hes real healthy looking


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

funny, i was thinking the vary same thing....


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

With easy access to fresh seawater, set it up with a filter, decorations of your choice, something (fish?) hardy to cycle and then let her rip. Sounds neat.

Then add big water changes.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ill probly use a lobster for the cycle as well..( just because there so dam many kicking around this time of year..lol) how long does the cycle take..?

if i find a blue lobster 6 inchs or smaller um keeping it... there a big fine for taking lobsters under 11 inchs but f*ck it,,,, i mean BIG fine,, like $1000 a lobster i herd... the fine was made for people to get them to stop eating the small ones because it takes almost 7 years before they become eating size

this is cool ill be like homer simpson with pinchy the lobster lol


----------

